# Code P0455 after code P0456



## BARBARASTARK (Jun 14, 2017)

Mechanic replaced cannister valve-- paid for part and labor

Two days later light re- appears. This time as P0455 gross leak.

Do I assume bad part or broken hose? What do you think???

Am told after manual re-set one must drive 30 to 60 miles to test system


----------



## steveX (Dec 20, 2019)

Are you using genuine Nissan OEM parts?. Its is highly recommend that you use a Nissan dealer catalytic converter and oxygen sensor.


----------

